# finished basements



## mbidingerres (Nov 5, 2010)

what are some of your best strategies for rewiring an old house with a finished basement. i have a circuit with all of kitchen and dinning and garage on it. i need to seperate it.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mbidingerres said:


> what are some of your best strategies for rewiring an old house with a finished basement. i have a circuit with all of kitchen and dinning and garage on it. i need to seperate it.


Get your self a roll of string a snake ,a 4" hole saw , a sawzall, a Hammer
and an extra pair of hands to do all the fishing


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

mbidingerres said:


> what are some of your best strategies for rewiring an old house with a finished basement. i have a circuit with all of kitchen and dinning and garage on it. i need to seperate it.


 
go outside around the house


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Very hard to answer the question without knowing more info. Is there an attic?


----------



## mbidingerres (Nov 5, 2010)

yes it has a basement


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> . Is there an attic?





mbidingerres said:


> yes it has a basement


 

:blink::blink::laughing::laughing:


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> :blink::blink::laughing::laughing:


 

Do you ride your bike to work or take your lunch from home?:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

doubleoh7 said:


> Do you ride your bike to work or take your lunch from home?:laughing::laughing::laughing:



Plastic, please.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Are there any recessed lights in the basement..? How nicee nice is the basement...? Which way do the beams run with respect to where you need to go.. You can use the back of the cabinets to help snake wires around the kitchen if needed. Can you go to the attic and down to the kit..? Find pull points in the basement that will allow you pull your wires to. How important is not making any holes..? There are many other ways to do this but its really hard without seeing the situation and what your up against...


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

mbidingerres said:


> what are some of your best strategies for rewiring an old house with a finished basement. i have a circuit with all of kitchen and dinning and garage on it. i need to seperate it.


learngramm arand sp ellin g.fir st.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Cut the sheetrock and install the wire.


----------

